# February 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok folks, new month, new give away!

This month, *Goat Tracks Magazine *is donating a one year subscription to the lucky winner.

[attachment=0:dd2a4ymo]GT Winter 2009 Color cover.jpg[/attachment:dd2a4ymo]

To enter, simply reply to this message by February 28th. All winners are selected by random drawing.

Note:
Previous month's winners are posted at the bottom of each months drawing, for those who have emailed wondering who won past drawings.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Only 28 more days to find out.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Yay! Seeing as that's my husband and our goat on the front cover, how could I resist another year's subscription??


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Count me in ... please


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

O00H, PICK ME ! PICK ME! :!:


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: February Giveaway*

I'd love a good goat bed time story. IdahoNancy


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

I hope I win!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: February Giveaway*

oooooooh! count me in!


----------



## Tuffy (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

 Count me in.... and Thanks!!!!!


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

count me maybe i will get something


----------



## ki6rvw (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Please count us in... :roll:


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Free stuff


----------



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Well my molly goat could use some tips but she cant read so ill do the reading !!!!


----------



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

I hope I win!


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

hey dont for get me..... im in too


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Count me in please!

thankyou to the sponsor!


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

count me in, thanks!


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

LOVE TO HAVE IT COUNT ME IN


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Throwing my hat in for this too.


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Please count me in. Thanks, wyowinds


----------



## amcoy (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Count me in too!


----------



## caprizette (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Hello from the Nebraska flat lands. (Nebraska actually means flat water but its close enough to describing most of our topography.) We actually have one real pack goat outfit in the state. Haven't met them yet but happily they have agreed to come speak and demonstrate at the joint conference this fall of the state dairy goat association and the state meat goat association. Should be interesting. Next we just have to find some mountains to play in.

Suzy Hassler


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Please enter me! I need all the help I can get!
(it looks really cool...)

Beth and Doug with the big guy, Zeus..


----------



## wwmfarm (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: February Giveaway*

I would love a year's subscription!
Andy


----------



## alps acres (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: February Giveaway*

What a great gift to win!

Alps Acres


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Please count me in - this would be great!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Count us in, this could be educational & fun.


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Wow that was close, sorry I'm late.
I''m in.
thanks


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Me-me!, LOL! I forgot to re-new!


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Please enter us in the drawing!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## bbell (May 24, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Put me in please.

Brandon


----------



## catsaw7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Please, Please, Please. I love goat tracks.


----------



## spuds (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: February Giveaway*

New to this forum and goats.

We built a cart that the dog would pull the kids in when we lived in the city but now that we are in the country I look forward to building a goat cart and training for packing this summer. I look forward to reading the posts here and have considered the subscription to the magazine. If I don't win I will be subscribeing if I do win thanks a bunch.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: February Giveaway*

Congratulations to "Michelle" for being drawn as the February winner of the one year subscription to Goat Tracks Magazine!


----------

